

Details about Nvidia's x86 CPU - yread
http://semiaccurate.com/2010/08/17/details-emerge-about-nvidias-x86-cpu/

======
patrickgzill
I think the argument would be much, much stronger if the writer were to tie in
what he claims he is being told, with relevant snippets from the executive
profiles on Nvidia's site.

For instance, Frank Fox, SVP for Consumer Electronics Engineering, has this in
his profile: "Fox spent 14 years at Digital Equipment, where he led the EV8
Alpha microprocessor design team. He is co-editor of the book "Design of High-
Performance Microprocessor Circuits." He holds a BE degree from University
College Cork, National University of Ireland, and a PhD in engineering from
Trinity College, Dublin University."

------
junkbit
Strange to see this a week after Intel announces a PCI express co-processor
that looks like a Tesla

I like the sound of quadcore ARM64

------
jdavid
i want nVidia to go to war with Intel. In that war i support nVidia 100%.

Computers are getting more an more integrated and mobile, and so, if there was
an nVidia mobile CPU/GPU combo that would be my next laptop.

~~~
Tamerlin
I don't, because I remember what happened to TransMeta when they tried it, and
I would like nVidia to stick around.

~~~
InclinedPlane
Transmeta failed because they tried to compete using inferior products. All
the revolutionary technological underpinnings imaginable won't save a platform
from shitty execution. Transmeta's processor architecture was developed to
meet specific goals, but it was launched without meeting those goals. After
failing in the market they turned to patent trolling. I have no pity for them.

They developed some really cool technology, but unfortunately they fell victim
to the idea that it's easy to compete in the market with a v1 product using a
revolutionary architecture. Often that's not the case, especially in a realm
such as computing that has seen so much optimization everywhere.

~~~
Tamerlin
Transmeta failed because they tried to compete with Intel on Intel's turf. By
the time they got their 2nd version ready for tapeout, Intel had already
learned that TransMeta was right about the fact that the low-power market was
a growth opportunity.

If TransMeta had gone after ARM instead of x86, they might have had a chance
-- as evidenced by the fact that ARM is currently trampling over Intel's
offerings in mobile applications because x86 compatibility isn't much of an
asset, and Atom doesn't have low enough power consumption to compete with
current ARM implementations.

------
lotusleaf1987
Nvidia should team up with Qualcomm to take down the Wintel.

